# Die Deutsche Wochenschau. videos and more.



## CharlesBronson (Mar 21, 2006)

Die Deutsche Wochenschau was the official german war newsreel from 1940, although the majority of his content is a propagandistical one, is always interesting to see the german armament in some real combat footage.

I start with this from early 1942 wich shows the german guns, artillerie, planes and submarines production pretty nice.

Check the size of this machine tools, I am droling already.
 

http://media.studio-hamburg.de/stud...C00C1F8E153030103009D21A8C03400000000.mpg.asf 


I put this link because it didnt work in other way, if anyone can download it with E-mule or other software, be my guest.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2006)

Film from 1940., Kriegmarine activities. Invation of the low Countries and France.

http://media.studio-hamburg.de/stud...C00C1F8E153030103009D21A8C00C00000000.mpg.asf


----------



## SS-waffenfrieden (Jul 5, 2006)

Well i want to say hello to all of the members of this page i can`t speak english very well but i can understand i am facinating with the wehrmacht i will be happy if you can help me with videos and interesting pics by the way i like to much the luftwaffe i think was the better airforce in the ww2 please help me!! i will thanks for it.

8)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Charles, very interesting videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark De (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm looking for help in adding to me German Newsreel collection. I have all the ones from I.H.F. and Pieces of History, do you know of any others? Thank you, Mark


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 4, 2007)

Shhhhhhhht...silence...Rommel speaking. 8) 

Wochenschau-Archiv


----------



## pbfoot (May 4, 2007)

A couple about Dieppe from archives of Canada
German Newsreels - Through A Lens: Dieppe in photograph and film - Library and Archives Canada 
Excellent air combat from ground camera


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 6, 2007)

In youtube is available the video without sound:ç


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXhNSL9jyP4_

The german comentator said 127 RAF aircraft lost...actually 106 were lost and 67 pilots killed.

28 tanks? is correct.


----------



## Mark De (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 7, 2007)

great videos.. thanks


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2007)

You welcome. two of Rudel:

_Ostfront: Einsatz von Sturzkampfflugzeugen (Ju 87) mit Major Hans Ulrich Rudel._

Wochenschau-Archiv

Wochenschau-Archiv


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 6, 2007)

New tanks, and antitanks weapons, video showing the panzerfaust 30, Panzerschreck and Panther. Early 1944

Wochenschau-Archiv


----------



## Jan7 (May 26, 2008)

See at this pages: *Neuschwabenland-Archiv/Filme/Deutsche-Wochenschauen/* 

Translate means Google is possible. The first line is the index of documentaries.





Jan.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 29, 2008)

The gustav !!!

http://www.aopt91.dsl.pipex.com/railgun/images/Railguns/Dora/GUN06.JPG


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 29, 2008)

> See at this pages: Neuschwabenland-Archiv/Filme/Deutsche-Wochenschauen/
> 
> Translate means Google is possible. The first line is the index of documentaries.




The page is pure gold, Thanks


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 29, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> The page is pure gold, Thanks



For the part I am belong......You are welcome, Charles Bronson!

Por la parte que me toca, .........de nada, Charles Bronson!

For the anglophones, francophones, czech....probe Google Translate


Para todos los hispanohablantes: ¡Google ahora traduce del alemán aceptablemente!






Jan.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 29, 2008)

man last post i wrote a wrong link, sorry, theres the right link


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1HF3Jr5w9w_

its the news documentary DDW, talking abot of the gustav, its nice to see !


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 29, 2008)

> For the part I am belong......You are welcome, Charles Bronson!
> 
> Por la parte que me toca, .........de nada, Charles Bronson!



 , bah, tampoco es para volverse loco, si alguien no entiende castellano que aprenda. 

Feliictaciones por la Eurocopa por cierto.

Volkssturm ausbildung ( peoples militia training) with english subtitles.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXUABlWzsS8_


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome films and links


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 28, 2008)

Obrigado.

I am uploading a series of videos about Mountain troops in action in the Kaucasus, june 1942. That is from the "Frontschau" not the Wochenschau, so they are more precise about military operations.

Here is the first part.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy35X6oID7g_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 5, 2009)

If anybody have the oportunity to spare time downloading I strongly recomend the Woches Nr 565, 566 and 567. Those were the first 3 dealing almost completely with the attack on the USSR.

I think from the historical point of view these are very important ones. Almost no edition of the intense combat scenes ( contrary to the 1943/44 woches in wich you can see a lot of editing and some staged material too) some crudes images of the misery and executions by russian in the Bielorrusia and Ukraine. Also and more incredibely is to see how outspoken is this propaganda material regarding the bad treatement to the jews in occupied territories. Jews in open camps and in forced labour are seen. Even the images of Riga sinagone burning wich is atributed to "a popular revenge for the crimes of GRU".


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 27, 2009)

Manufacturing the famous K-5E "Anzio Annie" 280mm raliroad gun. Known as "Shlange Berta " between the geman troops.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaBREJbcOPg_


Fabrication of 15 cm SK/C Schiffkanone for german destroyer.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akTXuTQIw30_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabrication of the Panzer IiI , I think is a G variant.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAyKTd7O2Kw_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 1, 2009)

Rare "interview" of british prisoners in Norway, april 1940, UFA Wochenschau 505.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2009)

Ilyushin Shturmovik attacking advancing panzer and tankhunters. Acccording to the video it was shot down...I am not so sure anyway.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxJ2lZhrdg8_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice find, thanks!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 3, 2009)

Agreed, the last part look a bit propagandistic but the concussion of the Il-2 bombs wich made tremble the hands of the cameraman are very real.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2010)

Rare footage of the actions to erect the massive Schweres Gustav 800 mm railway gun, descheg Monatschau 1943.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh4n6ukUMpI_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 8, 2010)

Yet again a very good clip of the attack by an sturmovik on german armor.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPoTDPt7JVI_


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome, already found four vids w. Adolf Galland.  (Of course, who else???   )
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 11, 2010)

No problemo, here is another one: Galland inspecting some FW-190.

Wochenschau-Archiv

Galland attending to the Ernst Udet funeral.

Wochenschau-Archiv


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool, thanks again!  
I noticed something in the first newsreel that you linked to, and that made me think:
There's a short shot of some big cut-away model ball bearings on display somewhere, they stand there gleaming in the spotlight.
And immediately I went: DAYUM, that looks GREAT!, and then I paused the video to just enjoy that shot.
Here's my thought - OT, I know, but still:
Am I the only one who goes all doe-eyed and excited when seeing some fine engineering/craftsmanship/mech stuff/metal work???
To me, that's just...YES! Awesome! 
I mean: I love seeing someone work, who's got the skill and/or knowledge to make precision stuff; there's a respect for manual labor and engineering there that I hadn't noticed that I had until now. 
Just a stray thought while looking at these vids.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 11, 2010)

> Am I the only one who goes all doe-eyed and excited when seeing some fine engineering/craftsmanship/mech stuff/metal work???



Let me tell you: you are not the only one.

this might like you too, ensambling the tracked motorcycle Kf.z 1


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsWl1l632N4_

ill try to upload this one (belongs to woche 666) in better quality.


----------

